
Heroku Status? - chewyshine
Anyone else having loads of trouble with Heroku today?  Status says green (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.heroku.com&#x2F;)
======
erowtom
Yup
[https://twitter.com/erowtom/status/1154037047197196288](https://twitter.com/erowtom/status/1154037047197196288)

~~~
chewyshine
Thanks. After hours of trouble it looks like they're finally getting around to
updating status.

~~~
erowtom
I mean, it's incredible it takes so long to update the status. Every single
time there were an outage, I waited at least 10 minutes before having an
update on the status dashboard. It's not acceptable. (When there is a status
update at all...)

